# M.Wheeler NYC Systema seminars Friday July 25 and Sunday July 27, 2003



## Edgar (Jul 18, 2003)

http://www.fighthouse.com/syseminar.html


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------



## Jackal (Jul 30, 2003)

I attended Martins seminar on Sunday and can sum it up in one syllable*wow*.
Ive known Martin from previous Vladimir seminars but have never really seen him work or felt him. He was awesome. So much material was packed into those four hours that I dont even know how to articulate what was covered. All I can say is, I never realized how much tension I held in my legs. Previously, I believed that I moved rather well but, compared to Martin, I was like a walrus on dry land. Overall, a great experience. Cant wait till the next one.


-Jackal


----------



## Jackal (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmm...
For some reason I can't edit my post.
It's supposed to read:

"I'd known Martin from previous Vladimir seminars but had never really seen him"  

-Jackal


----------

